# Gevaisa vs DarkAura



## Meowth (Feb 1, 2015)

Gevaisa said:


> Format: 2vs2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 35%
> ...


*Gevaisa's active squad*
 *Kiyoko* the female Goomy <Gooey>
 *Syshe* the female Ralts <Trace>
 *Micaiah *the male Feebas <Swift Swim>
 *Altaf *the female Petilil <Own Tempo>
 *Barney *the male Piplup <Torrent>

*DarkAura's active squad
* *Stark *the male Timburr <Sheer Force>
 *Carl *the male Furfrou <Fur Coat>

RNG gods, at last I return to your dark bosom.

- *DarkAura *sends out
- *Gevaisa *sends out and commands
- *DarkAura *commands


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 1, 2015)

Alright, let's go, Stark!


----------



## Gevaisa (Feb 1, 2015)

Syshe would just have too many advantages for it to be an interesting battle.
I believe I'll open instead with Kiyoko, who is, in fact, female.

I can't imagine Timburr has very many non-physical attacks, so start by using Acid Armor twice. If Timburr taunts you, use Dragon Breath instead of Acid Armor. Use Dragon Breath for your third action, unless Timburr is somehow paralyzed already, in which case use Dragon Pulse.

Acid Armor/Dragon Breath ~ Acid Armor/Dragon Breath ~ Dragon Breath/Dragon Pulse


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 1, 2015)

Start out with a Scary Face to slow it down. Then, I think your best bet is to use Ice Punch for your last two actions. If Goomy gets frozen after the first punch, use Leer.

*Scary Face ~ Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch/Leer*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 2, 2015)

The myriad blades of grass in the endless meadow  fluttered furiously as  three trainers blinked into existence amongst  them by whatever arcane  methods Asber officials use to transport their  battlers to such  locales, settling back to their gentle swaying as the  invisible portals  snapped closed behind them. The two participants gazed  around the  infinite span of flat green nothingness, rolling out in all  directions  before fading into the horizon and offering no rumour of any  endpoint.  While Gevaisa and DarkAura pondered this with wonder and mild   consternation, the referee merely erected his folding chair and sat upon   it with a smile. It felt like coming home, finally occupying his old   referee chair after such a long absence, the slight yet comforting   weight of his whistle hanging about his neck, his faded and frayed old   flags clutched in his hand... he could have teared up right there.

If,  that is, he hadn't been snapped back to reality by a sudden   throat-clearing to his right and the rustle of a foot tapping   impatiently in the grass. Sitting up straight, his face sliding into an   almost gormlessly professional countenance, he dug a coin from his   pocket and spun it solemnly into the air. DarkAura, who had accepted the   challenge, called first, the coin landing heads up on Sangfroidish's   palm as she had predicted. He raised a flag, to which she selected a   Pokéball and hurled it into the center of the arbitrary imaginary ring   of grass selected as the arena, which released a somewhat bemused   Timburr who scanned the horizon with brow deeply furrowed. A second flag   went up, followed by Gevaisa's Pokéball, containing Kiyoko the Goomy.  Huddled  low in the grass, she was unable to see the extent of the  bizarre  meadow, content to nibble happily on the grass blades before a  triad of  commands was cried out to her, followed by her opponent's   counter-commands. The Pokémon sized each other up as a shrill whistle   blast signalled the beginning of the round, and the battle began!


*=**Gevaisa vs DarkAura: Round One*= []

* Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Mood: grazing blithely.
Condition: none
Acid Armor/Dragon Breath ~ Acid Armor/Dragon Breath ~ Dragon Breath/Dragon Pulse     

*DarkAura*
*








*

Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Mood: succumbing to the onset of agoraphobia.
Condition: none
Scary Face ~ Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch/Leer


It was a close call, but Kiyoko just barely outsped her opponent, her  coat beginning to shimmer as her mucus glands oozed a slimy, sticky  layer of goop that rolled down her hide in all directions, applying a  thick, even layer. Stark watched this process in revulsion, screwing up  his face and sticking out his tongue. His appearance alarmed Kiyoko,  causing her to gasp and slither away in surprise; Stark seized this  development with both hands, laying his plank on the ground and twisting  his face into a manner of macabre forms. Kiyoko's horror grew with each  iteration, until she ended up rooted to the spot with terror.

With his opponent stalled, Stark wasted no time in starting to dish out  the pain. He balled one hand into a fist, ice crystals crusting around  it as he rushed toward the faltering Goomy. Kiyoko flinched, flattening  her antennae over her eyes in terror as Stark struck, his ice-encased  fist slamming into her face and hurling her away. Whimpering, she  struggled back upright as Stark looked to his now-thawed fist to see a  sizable glob of mucus from Kiyoko's hide clinging to it; with a revolted  cry he attempted to wipe it off with his clean hand, but succeeded only  in spreading it across both hands and up each arm. While he struggled  fruitlessly to purge the putrescent goo, Kiyoko quietly slathered  herself in a second layer of protective slime.

With a frustrated and grossed-out growl of defeat, Stark gave up trying  to wipe himself off. The goo now coating all four of his limbs was  certainly a hindrance, but he was loath to make it worse, and Kiyoko's  fright still made her slower anyway. He generated another cryogenic  boxing glove and hurtled across the arena toward Kiyoko again, who  recieved another icy blow to the bonce, albeit cushioned even more than  the previous one by her extra slimy padding, more of which sloughed away  to gum up Stark's limbs. Her meek temperament slipping for an instant,  she lashed out against this onslaught, her jaw opening to exude a flurry  of bluish flames that scorched along Stark's back as he retreated. The  Timburr yelped as he was singed by the mysterious draconic energy imbued  in the flames, slumping forward and grabbing his lower back in both  hands. A soreness spread throughout his nervous system, a paralysing  ache assaulting his every muscle as he cursed the quivering Goomy.


*Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 84% | Energy: 93%
Mood: "leave me alone ;n;"
Condition: Def+4, Spd-2
Acid Armour ~ Acid Armour ~ Dragon Breath     

*DarkAura*
*








*

Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 93% | Energy: 88%
Mood: cursing his aching back.
Condition: Spd-2; paralysed (severe)
Scary Face ~ Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch​ 
*Referee's notes:
*~ it's good to be back c:
~ Stark lost a point of speed to each Ice Punch from Kiyoko's ability.
~ Dragon Breath got a 20 on the paralysis roll and passed.

*Next round
*~ DarkAura commands
~ Gevaisa commands


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 2, 2015)

Wait, uh, Stark has Sheer Force, right? So, did his moves inflict 1.3x damage without added effects? I'm so sorry for forgetting my own Pokemon's ability oh gosh


----------



## Gevaisa (Feb 2, 2015)

He didn't mention what the rolls for the ice punches were, so I would assume so, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 2, 2015)

damnit I knew I'd forgotten something

Yeah, Kiyoko should in fact have taken a few points extra damage. Fixed now.


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 3, 2015)

I shouldn't have forgotten either, sorry!

Now then, Stark, you're banged up pretty bad. How about you use that to your advantage? Use Facade, then take a Rest somewhere comfy, then Snore if you can. If your paralysis causes you to not be able to use your next move, keep trying until you can (for example, if you use Facade, but then paralysis prevents you from using Rest the next action, try for Rest on your third action).

*Facade ~ Facade/Rest ~ Facade/Rest/Snore*


----------



## Gevaisa (Feb 4, 2015)

Kiyoko, the unmannerly lumberjack _punched_ you. With _ice_. _Twice_. That's _more than one time_. And now he wants to take a refreshing nap. That is completely unacceptable.

We're limited in our ability to prevent this ungentlemanly behavior, though. Fortunately, secret power's effect when in grass is to put Pokemon to sleep, and this field is as grassy as it gets. (I'm aware that our original goal was to prevent him from napping, but at least we can prevent it being refreshing.) You're also currently faster than him, (insofar as either of you can be described as faster than anything,) so between the possibility of you putting him to sleep on any given try and the possibility of the paralysis inhibiting him, we have a fairly good chance of stopping his dastardly nap.

If you manage to put him to sleep, switch to using Sludge Bomb, and hope he gets poisoned by it. If he puts himself to sleep with Rest, use Dragon Breath to try to paralyze him again.

*Secret Power ~ Secret Power/Sludge Bomb ~ Secret Power/Sludge Bomb/Dragon Breath*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 4, 2015)

*=Gevaisa vs DarkAura: Round Two= []

**Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 84% | Energy: 93%
Mood: "leave me alone ;n;"
Condition: Def+4, Spd-2
Secret Power ~ Secret Power/Sludge Bomb ~ Secret Power/Sludge Bomb/Dragon Breath

*DarkAura*
*








*





Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 93% | Energy: 88%
Mood: cursing his aching back.
Condition: Spd-2; paralysed (severe)
Facade ~ Facade/Rest ~ Facade/Rest/Snore


Still clutching his back, Stark waddled stiffly over to his plank, groaning as he bent to pick it up. A jolt of pain shot up his spine every time he managed to grasp it, causing him to flinch and drop it again. Kiyoko sniggered to herself as she watched this, almost beginning to agree with his trainer's commands. Perhaps he could use a nap, and she resolved to see that he took one, whether he wanted to or not. Her body shone with a verdant aura, the grass around her responding by offering up tiny spheres of energy. Kiyoko opened her mouth wide, the spheres converging in her gaping maw before being released as brilliant green beam, hurtling through the air and striking Stark in his aching back. The Timburr abandoned his plank and jolted upright, letting out a howl of pain which abruptly faded into a whimper, his eyes sliding shut as he collapsed to the ground, snoozing like a baby.

Kiyoko cackled cruelly. Stark was out of action now, and there was nothing he could do to stop her beautifully orchestrated revenge! Not for at least a few minutes, at any rate, and she decided to pounce on her opportunity while there was time. Glands in her mouth began to spurt a plentiful supply of mucus, which she formed into a thick, largish sphere while mixing a squirt of potent venom into it. From afar, it looked like she was negotiating an enormous sticky gobstopper. When she was done, she flung her mouth wide and tossed her creation toward her slumbering foe. The disgusting purplish mass burst as it struck Stark's hide, the force knocking him several feet and showering him head to toe with noxious chemicals. Remarkably, this failed to awaken him, though he twitched uncomfortably as the poison soaked through his pores, seeping into his bloodstream.

No sooner had the putrid gelatinous mass spread itself across the field than Kiyoko began work on another one, gurgling with glee as she tossed it over to her opponent. This one landed just behind him, detonating against the ground and sending Stark sprawling towards his aggressor. Poisonous slime rained over the immediate area, over a wide enough radius to splatter DarkAura's shoes, which she hurried to kick off before it soaked through to skin. As he thumped back onto the ground before Kiyoko, Stark muttered and fidgeted in his sleep again. She slithered nearer to gloat over her helpless adversary, who was powerless to do anything but lay there snoring. And snoring... and snoring.. in fact, he seemed to be snoring louder and louder with every breath. This thought crossed her mind a mere instant before a tremendous, earsplitting, rumbling great roar of a snore bellowed forth from Stark's quivering lips. The trainers cried out, covering their ears with their hands, but Kiyoko had no such appendages and was left squealing in pain as the titanic racket tortured her eardrums. Had her ears not been coated in a thick layer of goop, she felt they might have ruptured entirely. It felt like an hour later that the sound died from her ears, and she mewled weakly, her heart racing from the shock and her ears ringing. Stark, meanwhile, rolled over and resumed his catnap, emitting only a mild grunt of displeasure as the poison began to attack his body.


*Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 80% | Energy: 76%
Mood: a little shaken up; worried she might now be deaf.
Condition: Def+4
Secret Power ~ Sludge Bomb ~ Sludge Bomb

*DarkAura*
*








*





Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 68% | Energy: 84%
Mood: napping fitfully.
Condition: Spd-2; paralysed (moderate); asleep (mild); poisoned (-3% health per round)
  asleep ~ asleep ~ Snore

*Referee's notes
*~ Secret Power rolled a 15 to put Stark to sleep.
~ ...and the first Sludge Bomb rolled a 24 to poison him. DarkAura, you really need to step it up with your RNG God sacrifices.
~ Kiyoko ceased to be intimidated by Stark, nullifying the Scary Face modifier.
~ the pain and force of the Sludge Bombs, coupled with the discomfort of being poisoned, mean that Stark will awaken next round.

*Next round
*~ Gevaisa attacks
~ DarkAura attacks​


----------



## Gevaisa (Feb 5, 2015)

Well, Kiyoko. That went... Well. Unfortunately, Rest is now such an effective proposition for Stark that we can basically safely assume that he'll use it as soon as is possible for him. After that, this is likely going to turn into a slugfest (excuse the pun) that only ends when someone runs out of energy, and that won't be fun at all. Under many circumstances, I'd probably say we should try to stop him from doing anything at all, but at this point I wouldn't want to anger the random number gods by blithely expecting so much of them.

Let's try to make this as costly for him as we can, as efficiently as we can. Use Dragon Pulse, since it's your most damaging move with no negative aspects. If he uses Rest, switch to Dragon Breath and try to paralyze him again. I would suggest you use attract, but suspect he's somewhat upset with you by now. (Also, you are not a vision of conventional lumberjack beauty.)

*Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse/Dragon Breath ~ Dragon Pulse/Dragon Breath*


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 6, 2015)

The smart move would be to actually use Rest. I mean, come on Stark, you've got all these status effects on you. You need your rest. But we're not gonna do that, because your trainer has failed to appease the mighty random number gods. If you rest, you're probably going to just get paralyzed again. So, let's use your pain and show that Goomy even more of it! Facade twice, _then_ you may rest.

*Facade ~ Facade ~ Rest*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 6, 2015)

*=Gevaisa vs DarkAura: Round Three= *[]

*Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 80% | Energy: 76%
Mood: a little shaken up; worried she might now be deaf.
Condition: Def+4
Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse/Dragon Breath ~ Dragon Pulse/Dragon Breath

*DarkAura*
*








*





Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 68% | Energy: 84%
Mood: napping fitfully.
Condition: Spd-2; paralysed (moderate); asleep (mild); poisoned (-3% health per round)
  Facade ~ Facade ~ Rest


Kiyoko sighed as the ringing in her ears finally faded back to sweet silence. She pouted at the snoozing Stark; _let's see how *he* likes being blasted with noisy sound waves all over the place_, she thought to herself bitterly as she unhinged her jaw widely. A piercing blue light welled up in the pit of her throat as she breathed in, before letting loose a tremendous draconic shriek. The bulb of radiant energy burst out in all directions before her, tearing up the grass with its force and sending it fluttering all around. The noise awoke Stark, and he raised his drowsy head just in time to take the blast directly in the face. He was flung back wailing, landing hard on the ground with a very painful _crack_. Slowly and gingerly, he eased himself to his feet, reeling from the unexpectedly dire pain the attack had inflicted. He began to hobble back to his plank, Kiyoko watching him with a sadistic grin of satisfaction. Then her smirk fell gradually from her face. He _did _look in a bad way, as he stopped, wheezing, to catch his breath every few steps. _Did... did_ *I *_do that to him? _Kiyoko asked herself guiltily. _Shucks, I just wanted to win, I didn't wanna hurt the guy like that... _She reluctantly slithered forward, grabbing the plank in her mouth before Stark bent to grab it and offering it up to to him apologetically. He smiled, slowly taking hold of the plank and taking it gratefully from her mouth.

Then he swung it down.

Kiyoko hollered shrilly as blow after blow rained down on her head, Stark snarling and cursing her as he vented all his pain and torment on her. Kiyoko was too taken aback to do anything but take it, squealing as the plank bruised and battered every inch of her body he could reach, and with one final cry of anger he swung his plank like a golf club and sent her careening through the air to flop heavily back onto the ground several yards away. Stark panted, hefting his plank back onto his shoulder and smirking to himself. That felt _good_.

The arena was still for a long moment before Kiyoko righted herself with a groan. She leered at Stark, fuming; that cheating, manipulative _jerk_! Her sympathy evaporated in an instant, an extra-big sphere of energy growing in her mouth as she opened it, loosing another roar. The wave of royal blue energy tore up the same patch of grass the last one had on its way to Stark, who futilely raised his plank to shield him from the impending attack. He was bowled head over heels all the same, wailing as he was buffeted around by the waves. Even after they dwindled away, he remained laying prone on his front, unmoving. _Oh, right, Stark, _Kiyoko scoffed. _Not falling for that one again. ...yup, not fooling me. You can get up again now. ...Stark? _She mumbled worriedly, reluctantly slithering up and poking Stark with her antennae. Provoking no response, she turned to her trainer to call her over to help. The moment her eyes left Stark, however, she was unable to see her trainer for the stars that flashed into her vision when the plank plowed into the side of her head. Stark's fury was unparalleled, eliciting shrieks of agony from Kiyoko as he bludgeoned the bruises he left on her last time all over again. Finally, Stark decided he'd had enough, strolling away with a final infuriated snort, leaving Kiyoko mewling in pain on the ground.

She was definitely starting to feel the worse for wear. Granted, she'd gotten Stark nearly as good as he'd gotten her, and she wasn't dealing with all those status conditions. In retrospect, maybe she understood why Stark was so infuriated with her. Nonetheless she had no intention of letting victory slip from her non-existent fingers. Taking a moment for the overwhelming pain to dull a little, she readied another draconic roar, her voice wavering a little but still producing the same effect. Stark took the third blast in a row, offering a grunt of pain, the greatest expression of discomfort he could muster in his weakened state. His eyes slid shut with exhaustion. He began to wish he was asleep again, quickly realising how good an idea that actually was. Laying in the grass, he curled his arms around his plank like a teddy bear and closed his eyes, a light blue aura of healing enveloping him and his healing abilities leaping into overdrive, purging the poison and paralysis from his system and getting to work on patching up his wounds. He began to snore quietly as Kiyoko threw him a filthy, jealous look.


*Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 54% | Energy: 67%
Mood: "how come HE gets a rest?"
Condition: Def+4
Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse

*DarkAura*
*








*





Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 57% | Energy: 57%
Mood: napping peacefully.
Condition: Spd-4; asleep (2 more actions)
  Facade ~ Facade ~ Rest

*Referee's notes
*~ the first Dragon Pulse rolled a 4 to crit.
~ the massive damage awakened Stark in time for his first command.
~ Stark is resting, and will gain 22% health and lose 11% energy each action for 2 more actions.
~ I forgot to describe Gooey taking effect and now I'm too lazy to edit it in. I'm sure y'all don't need to read "stark got slime on him eww" 47 times anyway.

*Next round
*~ DarkAura commands
~ Gevaisa commands​


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 7, 2015)

Haha, great job Stark! Now then, since you're pretty much going to stay asleep for the next two turns, use Snore twice. When you wake up, I want you to chill. If you wake up at any point before then, chill instead. Should Goomy use Taunt or any move preventing you from chilling on the last action, use Ice Punch instead.

*Snore/Chill ~ Snore/Chill ~ Chill/Ice Punch*


----------



## Gevaisa (Feb 7, 2015)

Kiyoko, Stark is going to relax restoratively _again_. This is rude, dismissive of your ability to breath dangerously on him, and altogether unacceptable.

Start out by using Acid Armor once more, to shore up your defenses. It won't reduce the grating of his snoring on your sensitive ears, but it should cripple Stark's ability to get mileage out of his energy, and since he's running low on that, that should be very much to our advantage.

You, on the other hand, can get lots of mileage out of your energy. Since he's gaining health, you'll have some catching up to do, but since soon he's going to have to chill between moves I don't expect that to be a problem. In the mean time, I'm afraid you're going to have to use more Dragon Pulses. I'm sorry. This is why I don't like slugfests.

*Acid Armor ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 7, 2015)

*=Gevaisa vs DarkAura: Round Four= []

**Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 54% | Energy: 67%
Mood: "how come HE gets a rest?"
Condition: Def+4
Acid Armor ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse

*DarkAura*
*








*





Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 57% | Energy: 57%
Mood: napping peacefully.
Condition: Spd-4; asleep (2 more actions)
  Snore/Chill ~ Snore/Chill ~ Chill/Ice Punch


The  plain was quiet as Stark slept off his wounds and Kiyoko took the  opportunity to breathe easy, though remaining cautiously aware of any  sleep-fighting on his part. Three rounds of combat with Stark had taught  her to expect assault at any turn. Just to be on the safe side, she  tripled her protective mucus coat, covering herself with the absolute  maximum amount that would physically stick to her body. She was too  preoccupied with this to listen for Stark's retaliation, and was caught  very much off guard by a thunderous snort, leaping into the air with a  yelp and faceplanting painfully.

The silence returned, and Kiyoko  waited, determined to be prepared this time. At the first sign of the  merest slumberful mutter from his general direction, she let out another  of her trademark draconic shrieks. Stark matched her decibel for  decibel, his snores mounting to a legitimately deafening level until  both Pokémon cut to silence, too harrowed by the pain in their ears to  continue. 

Stretching, Stark hopped to his feet, rubbing his eyes  and blinking dully in the light. His pain, injury and sickness had all  subsided, but he was sluggish with paradoxical post-nap tiredness.  Kiyoko wickedly decided he could use an alarm call, unleashing another  thu'um of blue light that knocked him right back on his back. Once he  was laying back down, Stark found the temptation to rest his eyes  irresistible, and he did just that, enjoying the few minutes' shuteye  while Kiyoko stared daggers at him.​

*Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 44% | Energy: 59%
Mood: tutting at her opponent's laziness.
Condition: Def+6
Acid Armor ~ Dragon Pulse ~ Dragon Pulse

*DarkAura*
*








*





Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 81% | Energy: 37%
Mood: "just... *yawn* five more minutes..."
Condition: Spd-4
  Snore ~ Snore ~ Chill

*Referee's notes
*~ this new Numbers section I'm trying out sure is stealing a lot of content from Referee's Notes
*
Numbers
*~ Acid Armour: 2% energy
~ Snore: 5% damage each. Rolled 40 and 92 for crits (needed 6 or lower to pass). 4% energy each.
~ Dragon Pulse: 9% damage each. Rolled 79 and 39 for crits (needed 6 or lower to pass). 3% energy each.
~ Chill: 10% energy restored.

*Next round
*~ Gevaisa attacks
~ DarkAura attacks​


----------



## Gevaisa (Feb 8, 2015)

Let's switch to Dragon Breaths, Kiyoko. I'm getting tired of Stark looking all comfortable and restive over there, and I feel as though severe muscle cramps would remedy that neatly. If you feel like you're in danger of fainting on your last action, use Rest.

*Dragon Breath ~ Dragon Breath ~ Dragon Breath/Rest*


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 8, 2015)

We can't let that ball of goo rest too, can we? That'd be fair! And we won't let fair happen here! Use Taunt, the punch it with ice two more times. If you somehow get paralyzed and can't use Taunt, I want you to keep using Taunt as long as it's before it tries to use Rest. If it's somehow able to use Rest, give it the old Wake Up Slap.

*Taunt ~ Taunt/Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch/Wake Up Slap*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 10, 2015)

*=Gevaisa vs DarkAura: Round Five=* []

*Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 44% | Energy: 59%
Mood: tutting at her opponent's laziness.
Condition: Def+6
Dragon Breath ~ Dragon Breath ~ Dragon Breath/Rest

*DarkAura*
*








*





Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 81% | Energy: 37%
Mood: "just... *yawn* five more minutes..."
Condition: Spd-4
  Taunt ~ Taunt/Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch/Wake Up Slap


Fuming, Kiyoko crawled toward her resting adversary as aggressively as her slug body was able to. If he _still _wasn't going to take this battle seriously she was jolly well going to give him reason to. With an enraged squeal, she blasted a stream of blue dragon-fire over his body, causing him to yell in alarm and spring to his feet, patting out the patches of his body that had been set alight. 

Brushing soot off his lightly-singed hide, he scowled at her in rage. _What the heck is your problem?_, he cried, shaking a fist at Kiyoko. _If you don't want me taking breaks in the middle of a battle, why don't you try to at least be something of a challenge?!_ Kiyoko snarled through clenched teeth, unable to believe what she was hearing. How can anyone be so infuriatingly arrogant? Right. That settled it. Stark was going down, she promised herself that.

Fueled by her unfettered rage, she coughed up another deluge of flame. Again Stark hollered in pain, and the corners of her wide-open mouth turned upwards with sadistic joy in response. She focused the blaze on him even as he ran and rolled around to avoid it, letting up only when he lay unmoving. 

To her consternation, he arose after a short few seconds, sluggish and wheezing from exhaustion but still full of fight. His fist clenched again, a familiar coating of ice forming around it as the air mysteriously cooled. Before his target could evade he swung his fist down, the lump of ice adding a painful dose of extra force before shattering into droplets against her head.

Immediately Kiyoko retaliated, blasting yet more flame over Stark's arm before he had chance to withdraw it. Her sticky hide had adhered to his knuckles on impact, making it even harder for him to wriggle free of the attack; he only managed it with another icy punch to Kiyoko's scalp, a shriek of pain cutting off the stream of flame. This lumbered Stark with a new quandary, though, as his _other _fist froze to Kiyoko's head as well. He pulled and pulled, her struggling angrily to dislodge him, until finally both fists came away, laden with heavy, adhesive goo. Again he futilely tried to wipe it off, succeeding only in spreading it all over his body and gumming up his movement worse than ever. If he was any slower he'd be immobile.​

*Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 30% | Energy: 50%
Mood: wounded, worn out and pissed off.
Condition: Def+6; Taunted (1 more action)
Dragon Breath ~ Dragon Breath ~ Dragon Breath

*DarkAura*
*








*





Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 60% | Energy: 23%
Mood: feeling exhaustion start to set in.
Condition: Spd-6
  Taunt ~ Ice Punch ~ Ice Punch

*Numbers
*~ Dragon Breath #1: 7% damage. Rolled 36 to paralyse (needed 30 or lower to pass). Rolled 30 to crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). 3% energy.
~ Taunt: 4% energy
~ Dragon Breath #2: 7% damage. Rolled 64 to paralyse. Rolled 39 to crit. 3% energy.
~ Ice Punch: 7% damage. Rolled 12 to crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). Freeze roll disregarded due to Sheer Force. 5% energy.
~ Dragon Breath #3: 7% damage. Rolled 89 to paralyse. Rolled 70 to crit. 3% energy.
~ Ice Punch #2: 7% damage. Rolled 49 to crit. 5% energy.

*Next round
*~ DarkAura attacks
~ Gevaisa attacks​


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 12, 2015)

Alright, you're pretty low on energy. Since you're going to get attacked either way, Chill for a bit. That Goomy's looking awfully defensive. Maybe a good Chip Away will get right into that gooey center. Do that twice, though if Goomy tries to Rest, use Wake-Up Slap immediately afterwards.

*Chill ~ Chip Away/Wake-Up Slap ~ Chip Away/Wake-Up Slap*


----------



## Gevaisa (Feb 12, 2015)

Between the horseplay and the irreverent napping, it's become fairly clear that Stark has no idea how to treat a lady. Your mother would have sat him down for etiquette lessons by now. Probably with an axe.
Anyhow, let's take away the horseplay and the irreverent napping both at the same time, and see what he does. Use Infestation to surround him with bugs. Being bitten constantly should make it hard to relax. They'll also impede his movement, them and the layers and layers of slime he's covered in, which leads into the next part. Use Double Team to move away from Stark, as far as you can and still be within range of your Dragon Pulse. Leave behind as many clones as you can make. Lastly, use Dragon Pulse.

*Infestation ~ Double Team ~ Dragon Pulse*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 12, 2015)

*=Gevaisa vs DarkAura: Round Six=* [] 

*Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 30% | Energy: 50%
Mood: wounded, worn out and pissed off.
Condition: Def+6; Taunted (1 more action)
Infestation ~ Double Team ~ Dragon Pulse

*DarkAura*
*








*





Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 60% | Energy: 23%
Mood: feeling exhaustion start to set in.
Condition: Spd-6
  Chill ~ Chip Away/Wake-Up Slap ~ Chip Away/Wake-Up Slap


Still infuriated, Kiyoko debated with herself how best to get even with Stark. Toxic biohazardous sludge wouldn't do this time, she decided. Nor would dragon beams or fire or anything else she'd applied thus far. No, it was time to _call upon the forces of nature_. Fueling her rage with a look back at Stark- whom, she noted, _was trying to go to sleep on her AGAIN_- she closed her eyes and focused, a faint buzz starting to rise from the grass. His eye opened cautiously as it grew louder, just in time to see creepy-crawlies of all description, thousands of them, scuttling and flying out of the grass and swarming all over his body. Screaming inwardly, he thrashed and swatted to rid himself of them, horrified to discover that they regrouped faster than he could get rid of them, and they were starting to bite. _Oh god the biting.

_Satisfied with his torture, Kiyoko breathed a calming sigh. That was enough hitting back for now, so what better way to blow off her remaining steam than a nice run? She employed unnaturally great speed as she jetted across the arena, zig-zagging back and forth while edging away from Stark. Through the swarm of bugs covering his vision _sweet christ they're in his eyes!_, he saw her reduce to a blur of motion, and when she ground to a halt the blur persisted, three identical Goomy trailing behind her.

Climbing to his feet, Stark swatted at flies as he advanced towards her, flinching and stumbling in grossed-out horror as the cloud of bugs followed his every laboured, quivering step. With tremendous effort he crossed the extra yards of space Kiyoko had put between them, lifting his plank and driving it down into her with a grunt. He whittled away at her with a flurry of strikes, beating through her protective layers of slime and striking at her ferociously with a fierce cry. It was then that he realised he'd missed the mark, his plank sailing right through the clone he'd been assaulting and causing it to blink out of existence. He sighed weakly in frustration, sinking exhausted to his knees and submitting to the bitey, bitey retribution of her insect slaves.

Kiyoko felt the need to punish his mistake personally, a screech punching through the deafening buzz of _a million freaking bugs oh god oh god ahhh_, followed by a blinding flash of blue that blasted Stark, scattering some of the bugs infesting his body. Seizing the opportunity to move comparatively freely, Stark eased himself to his feet as quickly as he could and slammed his plank into the first shape he could see. A wail of pain told him he'd hit his mark, and he began beating a path through the slime little by little until he unveiled a bare, unarmoured patch of skin. Twirling his plank in his hand, he struck the chink in her armour as hard as he could muster and swatted her away across the field, vanquishing her clones and reducing them to the ether. He enjoyed mere seconds of victorious gloating before a _THOUSAND MILLION BILLION INSECT JAWS _dug into his flesh again, sending him rolling and flailing on the ground with a pathetic squeal.​

*Gevaisa *
*








*





Kiyoko  <Gooey>
Health: 24% | Energy: 47%
Mood: gleefully watching Stark be eaten alive.
Condition: Def+6
Infestation ~ Double Team ~ Dragon Pulse

*DarkAura*
*








*





Stark  <Sheer Force>
Health: 47% | Energy: 15%
Mood: dead on his feet.
Condition: Spd-6. Trapped by Infestation (1 more action).
  Chill ~ Chip Away ~ Chip Away

*Referee's notes
*~ Chill's effectiveness was reduced to a third, since Stark couldn't relax with _goddamn bugs all over him oh god_
~ both Chip Aways had their energy cost raised by a point since Stark had to fight off the bugs before executing them.
~ Double Team didn't manage to take Kiyoko very far from Stark. I interpret it more as a "randomly running around all over the place making a big blur of movement" kind of action, rather than "run in a particular kind of direction namely away from suchandsuch", so not really ideal for covering ground. Regardless Stark couldn't get to her easily over what ground she _did _cover, due to being impeded by bugs, so the intended effect wasn't totally lost.
*
Numbers
*~ Infestation: 1% damage. Duration: 4 actions. Rolled 94 to crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). 1% energy.
~ Chill: 3% energy restored.
~ Double Team: produced three clones. 3% energy.
~ Chip Away #1:  Rolled 62 to break out of Infestation (needed over 40 to pass). Rolled 71 to get through Double Team (needed 25 or lower to pass). 6% energy.
~ Dragon Pulse: 9% damage. Rolled 77 to crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). 3% energy.
~ Chip Away #2: Rolled 88 to break out of Infestation (needed over 30 to pass). Rolled 21 to get through Double Team (needed 33 or lower to pass). 6% damage. Rolled 14 to crit (needed 6 or lower to pass). 5% energy.

*Next round
*~ Gevaisa attacks
~ DarkAura attacks​


----------



## Gevaisa (Feb 13, 2015)

Let's get some more decoys running around, first of all. After that, the swarm should have dispersed, so refresh it. After that, if your decoys are gone already, use Double Team again. Otherwise, use Dragon Pulse.

*Double Team ~ Infestation ~ Dragon Pulse/Double Team*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 19, 2015)

(slightly late) DQ warning for DarkAura. You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 22, 2015)

*DarkAura is DQed.*

Prizes

Gevaisa: $8
Sangfroidish: $5

Stark and Kiyoko recieve 1XP each.


----------

